# Oppo 93 streaming music



## SPL (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello,

I have an old FAT PS3 which I use for bluray ATM, but I am looking for an upgrade to be able to bitstream HD audio to my Yamaha Z7.

I have a questions for those in the know out there about music and video streaming on the Oppo 93. Can you place .mkv files from a NFTS hard drive USB to the Oppo 93?

I have heard that the picture and audio quality on most bluray players these days are so close that a cheaper play will perform just as good as a high end player when playing bluray discs.

For playing audio from a hard drive or pc, would I be better of using the Oppo 93 or going through a Cambridge Audio DAC Magic?

Thank you


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

SPL said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an old FAT PS3 which I use for bluray ATM, but I am looking for an upgrade to be able to bitstream HD audio to my Yamaha Z7.
> 
> ...


Hello,
The OPPO does support MKV Files so you should be golden. While it is true that VP is close if not identical on Blu-rays, the same cannot be said for DVD's and Netflix. Moreover, the Load Times on the OPPO are some of the fastest out there and they are on top of Firmware Updates. Even for Discontinued Models.

This is huge as many new BD Releases can cause problems that require a FW Update for proper playback.
Companies like LG are pretty bad about supporting Legacy Players for instance. 

Also on the 93, OPPO invested a great deal of time and money Co-Developing a Disc Loaded with the Tohei Group of Japan that yields almost silent playback. And finally, OPPO's keep their Value better than almost any other Brand out there. Many of their DVD Players sell for more used than they cost brand new.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## SPL (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the advise jungle jack, I went ahead and ordered the Oppo 93 from Amazon. I’m going to DIY pro mod it. Save myself over $500 doing it that way as opposed to buying it here in Australia.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Aside from making it Multiregion, I really think the 93 is so good that it really does not need to be Modified.
However, if you have the background and want to extract even more from it, more power to you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am pretty sure he is talking about doing the Mods that make the 93 Multiregion himself as opposed to purchasing the 93 from an Australian Distributor where the price will be far higher. I could be wrong, but I believe that is the case.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

